# Treatment for imports



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I just got two Pumilio and I was wondering what kind of preventative medication I should do if any. Thoughts?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

general-health-disease-treatment/topic36707.html

The above is a good read.
During the Q period if signs or problems pop up then meds and such can be discussed with a vet who know dart meds.

Rich


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Rich, I actually used a panacur spray that I used because it's a really low dosage and because the female was abnormally fat. The day after spraying she was the same size as the male. The only thing is, now, their appetite is a bit diminished. They're still active and I'll see if the appetite increases. How do healthy pumilio handle drops of Metronidazole on their skin?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Quaz said:


> Thanks Rich, I actually used a panacur spray that I used because it's a really low dosage and because the female was abnormally fat. The day after spraying she was the same size as the male. The only thing is, now, their appetite is a bit diminished. They're still active and I'll see if the appetite increases. How do healthy pumilio handle drops of Metronidazole on their skin?


A couple things. 
Using a dewormer without knowing the state of health of your animal is not a great idea. And healthy pumilio do not need Metronidazole. Metro is a great drug for certain treatments.
I'd get some fecal runs and discuss it further with your vet.

Rich


----------

